# لمن لديه الخبره في غرابيل ومغاسل الرمل



## مستثمر عربي (17 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اعزائي اعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب نفع الله بكم وجعل علمكم صدقه جاريه تشاركون بها كل من تساهمون معه بالمشورة والكلمة 
اعزائي كما تعلمون بان السعوديه تمر بطفره عمرانيه لم يسبق لها مثيل في مجال التعمير وخصوصاً احدى المناطق التي يقومون بهاعلى انشاء مدينه من اكبر مدن العالم ومن خلال معرفتي واطلاعي لبعض الدراسات فقد اتضح ان جميع الكسارات والخلاطات الموجوده بهذه المنطقه لاتفي بثلث الاحتياج الكلي للمشاريع والمنشئات المطلوبه
الامر الذي قد يسبب صعوبة الحصول على المواد الخرسانيه ومشتقاتها
ومن الملاحظ اهتمام الكثير بهذا الجانب والاستعداد لما سوف يطلبه سوق العمل مستقبلاً
وقد تحقق لي وكان ذلك مصادفتاً وجود لي قطعة ارض كبيره في موقع على ضفاف احد الاوديه الغني بالمواد الترابيه الصالحه للأنشائات المعماريه وقد حصلت على ترخيص من وزارة الثروه المعدنيه وقمت باستئجار منطقه واسعه تتوفر بها تلك المواد
ومتوفر لدي كميه وفيره من مياه الابار الامر الذي يهون علي جلب المياه من بعيد
ونظراً لتوفر المواد الترابيه والماء فان ذلك يوفر تكلفة تحضير ومعالجة الرمل المغسول بالنسبة لي
ويجعلني ادخل السوق بسعر منافس لافيد واستفيد
ومن هنا طلبي الحصول على مشورتكم حول كيفية انشاء غربال ومغسلة رمل وماهي المواد المعدنيه والمناخل والهزازات والسيور والمولدات الاصليه الممكن شرائها وهل هناك من يرغب في الاشراف على انشاء هذا المشروع وشراكتنا بهذا المجال للطموح بالتوسع وفتح اكثر من موقع باذن الله 
شاكر لكم سلفاً حسن تفضلكم بالرد وشكراً00000


----------



## abosaluh (17 يونيو 2010)

اخي الكريم لحمدلله الخبره الكافيه انشاء الله ويمكن مساعدتك:19::19: ولاكن كيف نتواصل معلك بدون معرفت المنطقه والبلد اخوك ابوصالح ايميل [email protected] جوال 0503520125 جده


----------



## اخ المسلم (22 يونيو 2010)

Salamo Alaikum
I have installed many sand washing plant in Tunisia (1), Algeria (3), Egypt (1) and Saudi Arabia (2).
I have a lot of information about the KSA Sand mainly Tayma and Riyad (Dogm).
I m specialist in the silica sand treatment. For more information please contact me
[email protected]


----------



## حمزه داغ (23 يونيو 2010)

اخي الكريم يمكن أن ترسل استطاعة محطة معالجة الرمل وماهي درجة النعومة المطلوبة ومكان تركيب المحطة في السعودية
وسترى النتيجة التي تطلبها بأ\ن الله
[email protected]


----------



## هادي جدا جدا (23 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخي الكريم اذا تقصد منطقة المددينه المنورة ارسل لي رقمك على الخاص وان شاء الله تجد مايسرك


----------



## صب المعادن (15 أغسطس 2010)

هل مازال العرض موجود ؟ أرجوا بيان مدينة وجود المحجر ؟
أرغب بتمويل مشروع ضخم جدا بالرمل بمدينة جدة و أبحث عن موقع فياليت موقعك بجدة .


----------

